#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Subscript Out Of Range Error on Improting Excel Worksheet to Access

## Aceso

I received this error trying to import and Excel worksheet to an Access table.  The field names are the same between Excel and Access.  Where should I start to solve this problem?  How would I toubleshoot this?  

Thanks,
Steve
Newark, DE

----------


## alansidman

Steve,
I did a google search on this error.  There seems to be many different scenarios that may be causing this.  I suggest you google it also, and look through the issues that others have experienced and maybe there will be something that clicks for you. There appear to be issues with Date/Time, number of fields, autonumbering.  To many issues to list.   Good luck as I think it will be a case of trying different things and ruling them out until you find the causation.

Alan

----------


## Aceso

Thanks Alan.  I ened up exporting the Excel worksheet to a NEW Access table and it works fine.  There must have been a conflict with my trying to export to an existing table.

Steve

----------

